# My Poor Cat T.T



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel really, really bad right now, you guys. Like I feel terrible. 
See, my cat Kenna was sitting in the window sill in my study. Then she saw a bug fly past the window and starting chasing it, but she wasn't paying attention to where she was going and she chased it right into the media center that sits below the window. Then she got all afraid to sit in the window in there, so I tried to calm her down by petting her and showing her the window wasn't going to, like, hurt or something, but then when she jumped down, her claw snagged the mousepad and she just sort of tore everything off the desk with her. Now, she's mad at me and won't come out from under the bed. I feel so bad for my poor kitty who only wanted to sit in the window


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh that is sad just let her rest for a while she is probuly in some shock


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

give her catnip, all is frogotten when they (cats) are high as kite.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

my cats don't like cat nip lol.
but your cat will be fine, she's probably just scared! Shell be up in the window again in no time!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never heard of a cat that didn't like nip before (not arguing, just its a first).


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

right!..there just like uhhhhh....and walk away lol...maybe ill try again after I go to WalMartxD


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks all the kind words, guys. Kenna has finally forgiven me and is roaming about the house playfully, but she is still absolutely terrified of the window in the study, sadly. Hopefully, she'll soon see there's nothing to be afraid. In the meantime, I'm thinking of laying out a trail of catnip treats to the window to see if that will entice her to sit in it, but her brother would probably just eat them xD

My cats love catnip, btw. We're getting them a catnip plant for the holidays


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

My mother had a catnip plant in the garden. The local cats (and ours) loved it so much that instead of growing into a proper bush, it was squashed into a carpet...


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have one that is ambivalent to catnip, but she's weird. She won't eat seafood, not even seafood based kibble or canned food, and won't eat any human food. Like at all. No pieces of chicken nothing. She's strange. We have her cat tower in a corner with two windows though so she can look out both sides. Windows fascinate.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If we give our cats catnip they fight, so my mom gives them bananas (rascal likes them) strawberry slim fast (rascal again) and ice cream (Morris likes it) cheeseateaks (Morris again) and they both like lunchmeat, turkey, and chicken. And she wondrs why they're getting fat.


----------

